# Felicidades A Mi Amiga Soledad Por Sus 3000+



## Cubanboy

Hola, mi querida amiga y compatriota Soledad Medina. Es para mi un placer abrirte este hilo y desearte muchas felicidades por tus 3000+ y por el Día de la Mujer que es el próximo domingo y como no puedo entrar en este foro los fines de semana, pues lo hago ahora. Hace poco tiempo que te conozco y nunca nos hemos visto ni en fotos, pero percibo en tus palabras mucha bondad, sinceridad, honestidad y muchas cosas buenas. Es una pena que no sea poeta para dedicarte unos versos, pero sí estoy seguro que entre los amigos y amigas aparece alguien que lo hará. Un saludo muy de corazón desde Cubita la Bella. Espero que sigas ayudando a tanta gente en este foro y sigas compartiendo este espacio conmigo.
Un beso y una rosa blanca para ti.
Tu amigo.
Cubanboy


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi querido amigo Cubanboy:

Muchas gracias por tu felicitación tan linda y con tanto calor humano.  ¡Me has conmovido hasta las lágrimas!!!

Te agradezco tus generosas palabras. Para mí es de mucha satisfacción cumplir 3000 aportes en WordReference pero reconozco con humildad que soy yo la que tiene que felicitarlos a todos ustedes y agradecerles la amable ayuda que me brindan cada vez que estoy en aprietos.

Te mando todo mi cariño desde este exilio donde siento cada vez más cerca la presencia de mi patria y de mi gente.  Porque patria es mucho más que las circunstancias políticas que nos separan del suelo que nos vio nacer.   Ojalá muy pronto pueda darte a ti y los tuyos un largo abrazo
Soledad


----------



## frida-nc

Not to be too behind in congratulating my dear friend Soledad Medina.
Me encantan tu espiritú, tu dulzura y la bondad de tu alma.  Y naturalmente, tus 3000 mensajes llena de corazón.
Muchas felicitaciones, con mis cariñosos abrazos.
Frida


----------



## danielfranco

Doña Sole:
No lo puedo creer.
Más de tres mil contribuciones, cada una de ellas rebosante de cortesía y buena voluntad.
Felicidades, y por favor nunca nos abandone, que este foro (y todo el mundo) necesita de personas como usted, que nos recuerden en cada oración lo bueno que puede haber dentro de cada uno de nosotros.

Sí, aún hasta dentro de mi. Imagínese, nomás... 

Con admiración,
Danforth François IV


----------



## krolaina

danielfranco said:


> cortesía


 
Es uno de los muchos adjetivos que podría darte, Sarita. Con tu educación, con tu bondad, con esas palabras que a más de uno nos has dedicado y que son, sin duda, las más tiernas del foro, con esa dulzura tan característica tuya... no puedo más que darte las gracias por estar ahí, por estar con nosotros, por enseñarnos el respeto que predicas.

Sabes que me encanta "verte", todo lo que salga de mí es poco para felicitarte por la estupenda persona que eres. Fíjate, !hasta sacas lo bueno de Dani!

Para una de las "matriarcas" de esta gran familia,

Feliz postiversario.

Carolina.


----------



## Mate

Este son va dedicado 
A mi amiga Soledad,
Quien con humilde bondad
A todos ha conquistado.

Es su pluma prodigiosa
de virtudes un dechado
Por más que sea un teclado
En donde plasma su prosa.

Nos baña su alma hermosa
De mil bendiciones sanas.
Yo la siento como hermana
A esa cubana preciosa.

Pinar, Cienfuegos, Matanzas, 
Holguín, Camagüey, Bayamo.
Santiago, el calor del fuego,
Tibia brisa de La Habana.

Volverás tú a recorrer
Tu patria tan extrañada,
Y esa vez no podrá nada
Empañar tu renacer.

Con afecto sin fronteras
Hoy te envío yo mi son.
Con cariño y emoción:
Con palabras verdaderas.

Mate


----------



## Soledad Medina

Frida - Tú eres una de las inspiraciones de este foro, no sólo por tu inteligencia y cultura sino por tu bondad.  Gracias, amiga, por tus elogios que me han llegado al alma y por compartir tantas cosas.  Las canciones cubanas que me has enviado me han transportado a mi tierra.

Danielito - Desde que comencé en WordReference has sido una especie de ángel guardián, ayudándome en todas mis dudas.  Te agradezco esa opinión tan linda que tienes de mí.  Tú tienes muchos sentimientos nobles en tu corazón y te admiro mucho.

Carolina - Tu presencia le imprime al foro un aire de juventud y dinamismo, de cultura y amabilidad.  Gracias, mi amiguita, por ser tan gentil conmigo.  Me alegra tenerte de amiga y te he tomado mucho afecto.

Mateamargo - el personaje más pintoresco de WordReference - con tu espíritu de gaucho poeta me has hecho un regalo que nunca olvidaré.  Gracias por esos versos que encierran un mensaje tan profundo. Ojalá se hagan realidad y yo pueda ver de nuevo mi patria en circunstancias muy distintas a las que me obligaron a alejarme de ella.  Ese día será el más feliz de mi vida.

Un abrazo para ustedes cuatro con mi infinita gratitud
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Ah bueno, Sole!!, 3000 no es poca cosa. ¡¡Qué me queda sino sumarme a las palabras de estos foreros amigos y poetas!!
*¡¡FELICITACIONES, Y LO MEJOR PARA VOS!!*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Como no puedo rivalizar con todos 

Felicidades y gracias por estar con nosotros. Para ti

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas gracias, Inesita, por ese saludo lleno de afecto! Me alegra siempre verte en el foro porque lo iluminas con tu presencia. Como buena porteña repartes tu corazón a manos llenas. Recibe todo mi cariño.

¡Martine, mi gentil amiga, me has regalado una flor tan bonita que voy a conservarla para siempre. Me recuerda una vieja canción que decía "una rosa pintada de azul es un motivo ...". En este caso no se trata de una rosa pero sí de una flor azul muy linda que es un motivo para sentirnos unidos en el foro, seguir aprendiendo mucho y ayudarnos unos a otros con la mejor voluntad.

Un abrazo para las dos
Soledad


----------



## Antpax

Como no se puede competir con Mate, me temo que debo conformarmet con una felicitación más tradicional.

Muchas Felicidades Soledad, siempre es un grato placer leer tus aportes siempre llenos de inteligencia y de cariño para todos los foreros. Un abrazo muy fuerte para mi cubana favorita.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Soledad. 

Mei


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Hermosa felicitación, Ant, que mucho te agradezco!!!  Esto de llamarme "tu cubana favorita" es una distinción muy especial que me conmueve mucho.  No sabes cuanto te agradezco el cariño que acompaña siempre  tus acertadas respuestas a mis dudas, y la gentileza con que me complaces cuando te pido un favor.  Un abrazo con todo mi cariño.  

¡Hola, Mei!!! Es una linda sorpresa recibir tu felicitación que agradezco mucho.  Tu simpatía y tus inteligentes aportes son una bendición en WordReference.  Muchos cariños para ti.


----------



## Fernita

*TODAS LAS FELICITACIONES DEL MUNDO PARA MI GRAN AMIGA, EXCELENTE FORERA, TRABAJADORA INCESANTE, COLABORADORA INCONDICIONAL Y LO MÁS IMPORTANTE DE TODO:* *¡¡¡¡UNA PERSONA MUY ESPECIAL!!!!!*​ 
*QUERIDA SOLE: NO HE LEÍDO TODO LO QUE TE HAN ESCRITO PERO NO ES NECESARIO QUE LO HAGA YA QUE SÉ QUE TODOS TE QUEREMOS MUCHÍSIMO Y TENÉS UN VALOR INMENSO, DENTRO Y FUERA DEL FORO.*

*TU AMIGA QUE TE ADMIRA Y QUIERE MUCHÍSIMO,*
*Fernita *​


----------



## pejeman

Mi querida Cholita:

¡Qué gusto me da enviarte una felicitación, por haber pasado el hito de los 3 000 telegramas. Aunque radiques en la Florida, para mí representas todo lo bueno y agradable que nos une en hermandad con los cubanos. ¡Qué vivan Soledad, la Florida y Cubita la bella!

Pejeman.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Sole !!!! Todo lo que se ha dicho de ti es verdad. Sos una excelente colaboradora y lo que es màs, y yo doy fe, una TRABAJADORA INCANSABLE !!!!!*

*Sos ùnica por tu espìritu y por tu bondad !!!*
*Por muchas colaboraciones màs y por muchas cosas màs que ya tù sabes, chica !!!!!  *

*FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas gracias, Fernita, por esas palabras tan lindas que me han emocionado!!!  Saber que una persona como tú, con tu coraje para enfrentar la vida y tu espíritu lleno de ternura, me tiene en su lista de amigos es un gran honor.  Un abrazo muy grande, mi amiguita.

¡Infinitamente agradecida, Pejeman por tu cálida felicitación!!! Aprovecho también para darte las gracias por todas las veces que acudes a ayudarme con la mejor voluntad del mundo. Siempre tienes la respuesta acertada y no pierdes tu buen humor.  Un abrazo para tu lindo país que conocí cuando  era jovencita y tenía el alma llena de sueños ... ha llovido mucho desde entonces.  Recibe mi cariño.

¡Mi querida Adri ... más que una forera muy especial, eres una Súper Amiga, un ángel de la guarda, una psicóloga extraordinaria, mi hermanita menor, alguien que siento parte de mi familia, como si te conociera desde siempre!!!  Tan pronto me gane la lotería caigo en Buenos Aires y celebramos una gran fiesta.  Un abrazo del tamaño de mi cariño .... ¡así que es muy grande!!!!

Los quiero mucho.
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

¡Queridísima Sole!

Un reconocimiento de las 3000 muestras de gentileza tuya es justo y necesario. No cambies, por favor.

¡Muchísimas felicidades, amiga!
Lola


----------



## Eugin

Queridísima *Soledad*,

Más allá de todas las veces que nos has ayudado con tus acertadas respuestas a las traducciones, te quería agradecer particularmente por enseñarnos también a ser siempre gentiles y cordiales y tratar de dar siempre lo mejor de nosotros.

Sos un amor de persona, ojalá estuviéramos más cerca () pero, ya sabes, queda pendiente un asadito para cuando te ganes la Lotería ... o asaltes un banco, o te cases con un millonario, o..... 

Beso enorme y ¡muchas fe li ci ta cio nes!!!  Para tí

E u g i n


----------



## fsabroso

♪ Hola soledad ♪

♫ no me extraña tu presencia
casi siempre estas conmigo
te saluda un viejo amigo
este encuentro es uno más. ♫

Un grato saludo y mis respetos por tu siempre simpática y elegante presencia en los foros.

Fs.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas gracias, mi querida Lolita, por lo atenta y cariñosa que eres! No sabes lo mucho que me ha emocionado tu felicitación. Una de las bendiciones de WordReference no es sólo la de aprender y compartir conocimientos (en mi caso recibirlos porque pregunto más que una trastornada) sino la de crear puentes de cariño y amistad. Recibe un abrazo.

¡Es un honor recibir esta felicitación de una forera que tanto quiero y admiro! No es otra que Eugin, la forera estrella y linda porteñita que ha compartido sus valiosos conocimientos con la cubana más despistada de WordReference. Te prometo mi querida amiga que lo primero que haré cuando me gane la loteria es comprar un boleto para Buenos Aires ... y nos reuniremos para un asadito. Estoy loca por conocerlos en persona. Desde ahora les aclaro a ti, Adri, Inesita, Fernita, Guille, Elenita, Gisela y Luis Enrique que soy un poco llorona así que será un encuentro muy emotivo. Un abrazo muy grande.

¡Mi querido y admirado Fsabroso, tremenda sorpresa me has dado con esos versos tan bonitos!!! De verdad que no me puedo quejar. Estoy recibiendo tantas muestras de afecto que no existen palabras para expresar mi profunda gratitud. Sin ustedes, los foreros más corteses del mundo, mi vida no sería igual. Se han convertido en parte de mi familia espiritual. Y no me quiero poner sentimental ... porque hay que seguir celebrando con mucha afecto y alegría. Un abrazo con mi gratitud.

Los quiero mucho.
Soledad


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me faltó una postdata muy importante:

Después de ganarme la lotería y visitar Buenos Aires tengo que comprar otro boleto para irme a la madre patria, mi adorada España, y abrazar en persona una tropa de foreros que son maravillosos conmigo ... si no lo hago creo que Heidita, la presidenta de la Asociación de Foreros Españoles me lleva a la silla eléctrica.  Y también tengo que ir a mi México lindo y querido (será un emocionante regreso después de 20 años), y abrazar a todos mis foreros preciosos.  Estoy segura de que allí volveré a sentirme como en mi casa.  ¡Caramba, voy a tener que ganarme muchos millones!!!  Los quiero conocer a todos en persona.  Y llevaré conmigo a una viajera que es la mejor guía del mundo, mi admirada Frida, que ya tuvo el privilegio de conocer a Eugin, Adri, Guille y Elenita.  

Un beso para todos
Soledad


----------



## Ed the Editor

*Hola Soledad,*

*Felicitaciones 
 en esta gran ocasión 
de tus 3.000 posteos.​*
*Vengo tarde, pero te felicito por tus contribuciones tan valiosas a los foros. 

Eres una forera espectacular. Eres tan amable, cariñosa, modesta, preparada, y atenta que siempre es un gran placer leer tus posteos.​* 
*¡Ojalá que nos des 3.000 más, muy pronto!*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Felicidades, *Soledad*, por estas 3000 pruebas de atención y desprendimiento.
Un beso,
Víctor


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias, Ed, por tu generosa felicitación.  Deseo aprovechar esta oportunidad para expresarte mi gratitud por las incontables veces que me has ayudado con todas mis dudas.  Además, deseo felicitarte por tus vastos conocimientos del idioma español.  Mereces el título de hispano honorario.  Recibe mi afecto y admiración.

¡Gracias, gracias, gracias, Víctor, por tu linda felicitación y por ser un forero inteligente y cordial!  Un cálido abrazo desde Miami.


----------



## heidita

Después de rebautizarme de esta guisa (_Heidita, la presidenta de la Asociación de Foreros Españoles_ ) ya no me queda más remedio que organizar no unas cañas sino una cena, cañas, bebercio, festejo, verbena, paso-doble , La Paloma....en fin, todo para que estés contenta en tu visita a_ los madriles_. ¡Veamos si es verdad que vienes!

Mientras tanto, una cervecita de mi tierra y un filetillo de ná. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Querida Heidita:
¡Al fin llegaste!!! Me has dado tremenda alegría con tu mensaje.  Lo del título es en serio y estoy segura de que todos van a estar de acuerdo con que tú lo mereces más que nadie.

Me parecen muy emocionantes todos esos festejos que vas a organizar para mi futura visita a Madrid ... aparte de la broma, ojalá de verdad algún día pueda hacer realidad mis sueños de conocer personalmente a todos los foreros de WordReference que ya considero parte de mi familia.

Con mi cariño y gratitud por las incontables veces que me has ayudado, recibe un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## María Madrid

Vuelvo a llegar tarde... ya te han acaparado todos los piropos así que sólo me queda decir que los suscribo todos y MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES de todo corazón. M


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Querida María, que linda sorpresa!!!  Me da muchísima alegría tu mensaje.  Eres una forera extraordinaria y es un honor recibir esta felicitación llena de afecto.  Aprovecho para agradecer todas las veces que me has ayudado en mis tremendos despistes, tanto en foro abierto como en mensajes privados.  Un abrazo grande con todo mi cariño
Soledad


----------



## abeltio

Tarde... pero seguro... recién hoy me di cuenta que pasaste de las 3000.
Tengo que estar más atento.

Felicitaciones Señora.
a.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas gracias por tus posts y tu ayuda!


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Soledad, me encanta leerte. Un abrazo.


----------



## lapachis8

Sole,
Un abrazo muy fuerte.  

Besos


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mis queridos y admirados Abeltio, Chaska Ñawi, RIU y Lapachis, reciban un mensaje de profunda gratitud.  Ustedes son los que merecen muchas felicitaciones por esos aportes tan valiosos que brindan.  La mayor parte del tiempo lo único que hago es preguntar y preguntar ... y el único mérito en esto es que así permito que los foreros muy preparados puedan demostrar sus conocimientos y su generosidad.

Que Dios los bendiga.  Un abrazo lleno de cariño
Soledad


----------



## chics

Muchas felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas gracias, Chics!!!
Un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Soledad,

Me acabo de enterar que has llegado ya a 3000!!!!!

Con tu cultura y tu buen hacer ya te veo dentro de poco con 4000!!!

Don't stop sharing your knowledge with us!!

Eva Maria


----------



## Soledad Medina

Eva María, muchísimas gracias por tu linda felicitación y tus palabras más que generosas.  Como dije en un principio, soy yo la que debe felicitarlos a ustedes, los cultos y generosos foreros que ayudan a esta cubana despistada que pregunta y pregunta sin cesar.

Aprovecho para agradecerte la amabilidad con que siempre me ayudas.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Soledad:

De verdad estoy súper apenada por llegar tan tarde a tu fiesta.  No tengo perdón divino, lo siento tanto!    Bueno...  al menos estoy aquí y -espero, je je - eso es lo que cuenta.

Tres mil felicitaciones para la solita con más swing de Cuba, que anda regando su sabor y cadencia por los Yunaites, a.k.a. Los Estados Juntos, a.k.a. Más Al Norte Que La Costa...    Así se hace, hombre, levantando la reputación de nuestro sub-continente, a pulso de esfuerzo y trabajo de calidad.

Que todo siga saliendo excelentemente por los rumbos que tomes, y que celebres muchos más postiversarios compartiendo con nosotros.

Un fuerte abrazo caribeño,
K.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Caramba, que linda sorpresa!!!  Es motivo de gran alegría recibir la generosa felicitación de una venezolana tan simpática y con tanta "chispa".   Muchas gracias, mi amiguita, y recuerda que nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.  Has llegado justo a tiempo.  

Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## rodado

*Soledad Medina, yo también me sumo a la felicitaciones por los 3000, soy nuevo en el forum, y no he tenido la dicha de recibir una respuesta tuya, pero tengo la esperanza de que lo aré. No se si el, Medina, es tu Apellido pero por si lo es eso me conforta mas por yo soy de apellido Medina. Chaooooo desde CUBA.      
*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Rodado, muchas gracias por tu afectuoso mensaje de felicitación.  Ha sido una sorpresa muy linda.

Recibe mi más cordial bienvenida al foro.  Todavía no hemos oincidido pero espero intercambiar mensajes contigo en el futuro cercano.

Recibe un cariñoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## Maruja14

Muchísimas felicidades. Temo que llego tremendamente tarde, pero, en tu caso, era imposible no felicitarte.

Ya sabes lo que te aprecio.

Besos.


----------



## Soledad Medina

No, mi querida Marujita, no llegas tarde.  Para expresar cariño y buenos deseos siempre llegamos a tiempo.

Yo también te aprecio mucho y te envío un abrazo muy grande
Soledad


----------

